# .Questions about MART and Recon Screening



## Lgduke21 (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi everyone. I have been talking to a recruiter for a few months and in March I will be signing a UZ enlistment option to go through the Recon pipeline. I had some questions regarding MART and screening for UZ contracts. I have been reading that they no longer screen candidates for recon because of an incident where a student drowned at MART. I was wondering if this is true? Also I have been searching this forum and the internet for an up to date process of what will happen after SOI and what the process of MART is nowadays. If anyone has some info for me that would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## arch_angel (Oct 24, 2018)

I've sort of put off responding to this because I wanted to give everyone ample time to reapond. Disclaimer here, I am not a Recon Marine...just noticing a trend in the questions being asked.

I'd like to preface my response here by asking a question. In relation to your question regarding MART, who cares if they screen or don't screen? Do you want to be a Recon Marine? (I assume yes). Then the answer to your original question doesn't really matter and shouldn't even be on your radar.

I know you're  excited and are likely just curious (as we all tend to be when going into something unknown) but really your focus needs to be on what will make you the most successful recruit at PI or SD. Then, what will make you the most successful at SOI. And then, once you're at BRC, what you can do to be successful there. Obviously preperation is a key factor, but knowing who screens who, what the attrition rate is, what kind of packs do they carry, should I wear green or white skivvy shorts....those are things that ultimately will not help you. Even if I told you you're going to the hardest school in the Marine Corps....in the DoD....or in the world....you would still want to go (at least I would hope you would). 

My advice to you: focus on preparing your body (properly/safely) and just get down and grind. Chow time to chow time, day to day, weekend to weekend....however you deal with the pain....suck is suck no matter how many Google searches you do or Youtube videos you watch. 

Good luck with everything!


----------



## Teufel (Oct 24, 2018)

Lgduke21 said:


> Hi everyone. I have been talking to a recruiter for a few months and in March I will be signing a UZ enlistment option to go through the Recon pipeline. I had some questions regarding MART and screening for UZ contracts. I have been reading that they no longer screen candidates for recon because of an incident where a student drowned at MART. I was wondering if this is true? Also I have been searching this forum and the internet for an up to date process of what will happen after SOI and what the process of MART is nowadays. If anyone has some info for me that would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


Bootcamp-SOI-MART-BRPC-BRC


----------



## Lgduke21 (Oct 24, 2018)

Teufel said:


> Bootcamp-SOI-MART-BRPC-BRC


Thank you very much.


----------



## Lgduke21 (Oct 24, 2018)

arch_angel said:


> I've sort of put off responding to this because I wanted to give everyone ample time to reapond. Disclaimer here, I am not a Recon Marine...just noticing a trend in the questions being asked.
> 
> I'd like to preface my response here by asking a question. In relation to your question regarding MART, who cares if they screen or don't screen? Do you want to be a Recon Marine? (I assume yes). Then the answer to your original question doesn't really matter and shouldn't even be on your radar.
> 
> ...


You totally nailed that on the head thank you. I get too curious and your right it’s not going to matter either way it’s time I start realizing that.


----------



## Tony1775 (Oct 28, 2018)

You will go straight to Recon training from ITB/MCT assuming you pass the PFT  requirements (I don't know, as I qualified at around 290 pft) and WSI (which was easy to me but is harder for many others).

I suggest you get good at treading without hands (ie, 15mins+ hand out) and rucking more than anything, physically wise.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 28, 2018)

Tony1775 said:


> You will go straight to Recon training from ITB/MCT assuming you pass the PFT  requirements (I don't know, as I qualified at around 290 pft) and WSI (which was easy to me but is harder for many others).
> 
> I suggest you get good at treading without hands (ie, 15mins+ hand out) and rucking more than anything, physically wise.


Hi @Tony1775 

Thanks for trying to help out, but there are a number of vetted Recon Marines on the site and any advice given to non-Recon folks should come from them....they have the direct practical experience and that is a prerequisite when it comes to offering advice on particular pipelines here.


----------



## Tony1775 (Oct 28, 2018)

I went partially through the pipeline, but am willing to concede the opinions of those who successfully went through the entire course.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 28, 2018)

Tony1775 said:


> I went partially through the pipeline, but am willing to concede the opinions of those who successfully went through the entire course.


That is very gracious of you.


----------



## Tony1775 (Oct 28, 2018)

Didn't intend my comment to be taken facetiously.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 5, 2018)

Tony1775 said:


> You will go straight to Recon training from ITB/MCT assuming you pass the PFT  requirements (I don't know, as I qualified at around 290 pft) and WSI (which was easy to me but is harder for many others).
> 
> I suggest you get good at treading without hands (ie, 15mins+ hand out) and rucking more than anything, physically wise.


All guys need to get good at is not quitting.


----------

